# Madone sizing



## Sbccbs (May 29, 2014)

Hi,

I am considering buying a Madone SRL (H1.5 fit).

I have taken it for granted that I should go for a frame size 56. However, the other day when I tried the bike, it felt somehow big to manouvre.

My height is 181 cm.

Now I am considering a size 54. Anyone with same height riding a Madone size 54?

The saddle height on my other bikes (Trek Koppenberg size 56 and Cervelo california size 54) is 76 cm. I do not use spacers under the stem on these bikes.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

I’m 187 cm tall and have a 58cm frame with a 130mm stem. 

On a rough assumption that we are approximately similar/average proportions. Then I’d expect your reach would be about 3 cm less. That’s a 56 with a 110mm stem. 

I’d still recommend a Precision Fit bike fit. The software used can give you a much better idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sbccbs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering buying a Madone SRL (H1.5 fit).
> 
> ...



SCBCS, are you saying you bought a bike already and want to get a different one? I'm your size and on the previous version, ride a 54cm or 56. New one I haven't tried.


----------



## Sbccbs (May 29, 2014)

I ended up going for a size 56 and it fits me perfectly.

Fantastic bike.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

izza said:


> I’m 187 cm tall and have a 58cm frame with a 130mm stem.
> 
> On a rough assumption that we are approximately similar/average proportions. Then I’d expect your reach would be about 3 cm less. That’s a 56 with a 110mm stem.
> 
> ...



The software doesn't give you the fit, the fitter still does that.


----------

